# factory defect pepsi bottle valuation? (sorry, i know not antique)



## Andrew Bento (Feb 3, 2011)

I am posting a pepsi bottle that i found UNOPENED with what appears to be a NOZZLE from some machinery from the factory line inside of it. i know this isn't an antique and i don't mean to offend. Just really curious if there is a market for this item, and if so, where? Would appreciate any help, thank you. files were too big to post so i am placing a link to my photobucket.

http://s1087.photobucket.com/albums/j471/AndrewBento/


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 4, 2011)

That is very interesting, but even if it is actually unopened the loss of that amount of contents from a relatively recent bottle doesn't help, unfortunately. I dunno what it would be worth, as similar things have been faked by people in the past and collectors are leery of forking over big bucks for what could have been altered by some crafty person in the past, but that nozzle does look like something that would have been used in the bottling plant to inject the soda in the bottle. It doesn't look like anything that would be readily available to anyone not working in the plant, or supplying the hardware and machinery.

 It would constitute a very interesting addition to a Coca Cola salesman's repertoire of reasons to switch to coke though!


----------

